# Red One Spot Damsel info ...



## Ice

I came across this gorgeous fish in reefhotspot.com called a Red One Spot Damsel. It doesn't give me any info on the fish except it's great for nano as shown in the link : 

http://reefhotspot.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_33&products_id=2236

I've been looking for more info on it but having no luck finding it. Any help would be appreciated.

I already looked in fishbase.org with no results.


----------



## Reefneck

It's a Damsel! What more could you possibly want to know? Keep it at a safe distance from your tank.


----------



## flamingo

Only damsel i've seen that I liked, but definitely not for a small tank lmfao.

My parents have a damsel, i'm about three seconds from squishing it. It bites at the glass now and makes huge sounds, fun.


----------



## Bear

stay away from it


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ripoff anyway. That is only a juvenile of what becomes a much less attractive, ugly brown, mean as hell adult.


----------



## Ice

That's what I wanted to know ! LOL !! I wasn't sure if it was a juvie or not but it is a gorgeous fish though. Thanks a bunch TOS !!! I knew it was too good to be true that they would stay that purdy for long.


----------



## Fishfirst

MOST of those pretty juvi's become Ugly sinister adults anyway... stick to species you know


----------

